# Quantities needed for Multi-Meat BBQ 18-20 people



## rmb48 (May 14, 2014)

Wife is throwing a baby shower and wanted me to do BBQ.  Only about 18-20 people are coming but I was planning on doing Ribs, Pulled Pork, Myron's Cupcake Chicken, and Sausage.  Some of the ladies will be handling the sides and I don't know what they'll be.  My only concern is the meat.  

I'd like everyone to get enough of each of the options.  The party will be 50/50 guys/girls.  What should my quantity be of each?


----------



## noboundaries (May 14, 2014)

Welcome RMB48.  I see this is your first post and you just joined.  Be sure to stop in to the Roll Call section and introduce yourself.

Hmmmm, no matter how I spin this I see lots of leftovers, but that's not a bad thing.  I'm not a caterer and I'm half Italian, which means I cook enough for an army just in case we're invaded during dinner.   Here's my spin assuming normal sized folks:

Figure 2 ribs per person, 13 ribs per rack, that's 3 racks of spares or baby backs.  Better do 4.

Pulled pork?  One 6-8 lb butt is plenty.

Cupcake chicken?  One per person will be enough. ValuePaks of thighs locally are usually 10 to a pack so 2 packs. 

Sausage?  Go light.  You could easily do 10 sausages and cut them in half to serve.

I doubt someone would take one of everything, but they might.  This way you'd have them covered.

Have fun at the baby shower.  Run for the hills when they start playing the games!  Wives (and coworkers) LOVE to humiliate hubbies at baby showers.


----------



## rmb48 (May 15, 2014)

Awesome!   Thanks!


----------



## bubba blue (May 16, 2014)

Late, so my apologies...

From my catering experience, I suggest you plan on 3.5 to 4.0 oz per person on your meats, presuming you have a couple of sides.  Make sure that you incorporate a shrinkage factor on cooking your meats.  Example:  a 12 Lb. brisket COOKED should serve 15-18 people at 3.5 oz. per serving.... or a 6 Lb. Pork Butt COOKED should serve 12-15 people at a 3.5 oz serving size.

On the ribs, for medium and light spareribs, figure 2 "bones" per person.  At 13 bones per rack, figure 5-6 people.

For Baby Back ribs, figure 3 bones per person. <-- Same for St. Louis style ribs.

Hope that helps.

Bubba Dave

BubbaBlueBBQ.com


----------

